# Phyllocrania paradoxa - macro pictures - new pics 09.09



## ThorEH (Jun 14, 2007)

My first post here, so I'll start esay with some off my pictures

















Hope you'll enjoy them

bw

Thor Håkonsen

Norway


----------



## Asa (Jun 14, 2007)

It looks so ancient! Beautiful!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 14, 2007)

Woah cant get much more dead leaf than that..looks just like autumn! :shock:


----------



## ThorEH (Jul 8, 2007)

Got some new pics of my p.paradoxas today











My favourite, the only one that isn't dark brown - wishing for a green though


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 8, 2007)

Fantastic pictures, well done !


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, wow, and wow!


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

:lol: Green Ghosts are the best.


----------



## RodG (Jul 8, 2007)

Amazing photos


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice Macro Thor, haven't seen ghost mantis in such a detailed and close image. Beauty!


----------



## ThorEH (Aug 26, 2007)

Another pic of my Phyllocrania today...


----------



## ThorEH (Aug 27, 2007)

Even some new pics today...


----------



## ThorEH (Sep 9, 2007)

A couple of new pics today...


----------



## Andrew (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW. Haven't seen pictures this nice in a long time. Keep 'em comin!


----------



## Precious (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## ThorEH (Jan 28, 2008)

A couple of new pics, these are of my newest adult male


----------



## Nosr (Jan 28, 2008)

what a beastly lookin mantis

nice pics too

he is fesh


----------



## Mantida (Jan 28, 2008)

Stunning photography, as usual!

I love the texture on his face in the second pic.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 29, 2008)

awesome photos and mantids


----------

